# تصدير اسمنت لكل الدول العربيه



## سنترصفقات (7 يوليو 2010)

​*لدينا كميات من الاسمنت نريد التصدير لاي من الدول العربيه يمكن تخليص اي كميه 
مواصفات الاسمنت اسمنت بورتلاندي مقاوم - غير مقاوم
اتمنى الجديه*​*لمراسلة *​*المدير الدولي لتجارة الاسمنت حول العالم*​*د / ابو خالد*​​*[email protected]*​​​


----------

